
Show HN: TextlyAI – Free Google Chrome extension for checking writing online - dannywesley
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/textlyai/ndgklmlnheedegipcohgcbjhhgddendc/
======
dannywesley
Found this tool, and wanted to share.

When you open any website with a so-called ‘text area’ where you can type, you
should see a blue roll-in indicator letting you know that TextlyAI is
currently checking your writing. If there are any errors, you will see a red
circle on the bottom right with the number of detected issues. In addition,
TextlyAI will highlight all mistakes in your text. Just hover a cursor over
the word and click on the suggested fix to apply it.

